# Streaming Services



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello all,


Sometimes my tv reception is poor. So I invested in one of those antenna's that is attached to a wall or window facing the transmitters.
It improved the reception but not to my satisfaction. Next I checked out the streaming services that carry all my local channels.
I picked Hulu based on some reviews. Their bundle cost $55.00 per month and comes with ads. Hulu also has an application that has no ads
but that cost extra. But a reviewer stated that is not exactly true as their library of films comes with ads.
So I give the $55.00 application a try. The picture and audio was good
but I canceled the next day because as I watched my favorite channel for the morning news, 6 straight ads came on before the newscast continued.
Then after 5 minutes or less of broadcast time more ads came on but not as many. Now I can tolerate up to 3 ads if I am paying for a service.
I can receive my local channels using my indoor antenna and it cost nothing as long as the reception is good and the amount of ads is the same.
So I figured regular tv reception was the better choice.
Then I decided to do a search and found a review on how to receive your local channels for free. The reviewer stated there is a service called
LOCAST.ORG which broadcast your local channels in "Select Markets" and its free. However they do ask for donations at this time. 
Now I am using their service and I am pleased with it, dispite the ads. The picture and audio is good. 
So If you are tired of paying for a service that gives you a lot of channels you do not watch or has too many ads, then check out LOCAST.ORG.
The difference is: You still get the ads but at least you are not paying for them.
As stated before, only "Select Markets" can receive their application. So you have to see if your streaming device such as Roku or any other
can receive this application.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If your reception is not that good at the window, put the antenna in the attic, as high as you can get it.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I live in an apartment. I would have installed a antenna on the roof If I owned a dwelling.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Locast won't be going forever, they are being sued. And, lots of ads if you don't "donate".


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you tell me what they are being sued for? I fail to see how they can be sued for transmitting free local tv unless the suit is coming from the greedy networks and the streaming services because their competition is giving away something for free.
I think they will be laughed out of the courtroom.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

RJORDAN...Thank You....I'm investigating cutting the cable right now and your info is very helpfull.

I'm interested in anyones input as to the streaming services.

THANKS


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> RJORDAN...Thank You....I'm investigating cutting the cable right now and your info is very helpfull.
> 
> I'm interested in anyones input as to the streaming services.
> 
> THANKS



Lots of services to choose from so it's best to start with what you're trying to replace. Does live tv matter to you? Sports? I've only used a handful of the options out there but will give my experience with them. 



Netflix and Hulu, hit and miss content but a vast library. Some new shows appear quickly on Hulu but not all. Can't say I've had a shortage of stuff to watch. Upgraded Hulu though to the ad free version since I got tired of watching the same ads over and over again. Seemed likes ads would just happen in the show too, not always at the normal spot like it would on cable tv.


Philo, live tv with a 20 hour dvr. Has some of the channels the other services don't. Very cheap for what you get and has a lot of on demand content that unfortunately cannot skip commercials with. Good for a basic cable package depending on the channels you watch.


YouTubeTV, had it but dropped it after the price increase to $65. This was the closet thing to cable. Local channels, sports and plenty of other channels to pick from. Unlimited 6 month dvr storage. Really enjoyed it but after realizing we only watched a handful of the channels we cancelled it since we were spending more with all of the services than we did with cable. I'd say if the channels work for you this is the best cable to streaming package.


The other thing to consider is a package deal with internet and cable, some of those make the streaming options not worth it. Comcast of course has it and when I checked it out I couldn't beat the cost of 2-3 streaming services plus the internet bill. Of course once the promotions end it works out to be a little more but at least it's an all in one system vs having to go to the proper service. Which service has channel x on it, was that A, B or C? For me, it got cumbersome. Now we truly stream and only purchase the content we watch - no more cable or live tv for us.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

FISH....Thyank you...those "user" comments really help me.

Stupid question.....but what is DVR service when you are on streaming...???

Nother stupid question...but disregarding Comcast...are those streamers monthly pay with no contract....can you come and go easily.????


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> FISH....Thyank you...those "user" comments really help me.
> 
> Stupid question.....but what is DVR service when you are on streaming...???
> 
> Nother stupid question...but disregarding Comcast...are those streamers monthly pay with no contract....can you come and go easily.????



It's a jungle out there so when I can pass on useful end user experience I'm more than happy too!


The DVR service is only for the live services - Hulu live, YouTubeTV (YTTV) and Philo but it works just like your regular cable DVR since live TV really is just like your current cable provider. So really when you look at a service like the 3 above don't really think of a streaming service but more of an actual cable service that just gets to your TV slightly differently. That's why it's hard to recommend a service without knowing what type of viewing habits someone has. For us, live tv and sports didn't matter so that made the cost really low. Netflix and Hulu are on demand streaming services where I can watch whatever they have whenever I want without having to record it ahead of time.



Another advantage to streaming is instead of having cable company equipment that stores everything locally streaming services just keep it in the almighty cloud. One thing that I did like was YTTV and Philo were much more flexible for out of home viewing options, something that was nearly impossible to work with on DirecTV. So while I might be able to eventually save a copy from my DTV receiver I could only view on the device I saved it to. With YTTV and Philo you just log in from whatever device and then stream it, however you need a data connection of some sort to watch.


I can't speak to Hulu live but YTTV and Philo I could cancel at anytime and sign back up 3 days later if I wanted. The only downside if memory serves is whatever you saved on the DVR will be wiped. Most have a couple of day trial too so you can get a decent feel for how things are without any money unless you forget to cancel it, then you'll be on the hook for a month of service. But that has been a big advantage with most streaming, only a month commitment and I say that just from your standpoint because they don't refund partials.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Fish....Thanks again Bubba

Peter


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, I checked on line and found that Locast is counter sueing ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox. The big four say that Locast is violating the copyright act by
re-transmiting their programs. Now here is where it become a legal nightmare:
Locast claims the copyright act allows it to transmit the big fours programs because they are a non profit.
So they all will be in court in about a year or so to argue their case.
It will be an interesting battle and I hope Locast gets a favorable decision.
But if they do not, then I will stick to broadcast tv.
I think I might be able to add something to Locast defence. If I were to purchase a book that is copyrighted and I loaned to out, and that person loaned it out and so on down the line. Is the copyright law being violated?
All those borrower's did not pay anything to the author. Hmmm.
I think there's going to be a lot of laughter inthe courtroom.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

See Aereo.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder if the courts decision if goes against Locust, what re-percussions may occur such as:
What will happen to our free librarys? After all, they are providing free information when they loan out copyrighted books and it cost the borrowers nothing. Is there a difference between them and Locust who transmit copyrighted material over the net?
It all boils down that Locast is not paying tribute to the big four and they are pissed off about it. Well I say thats too bad, what a bunch of jerks.
There are many people who cannot get good reception on their local tv channels and Locast corrects that problem. Then there are many people that get good reception and it cost them nothing. So I still fail to see any justification of the big four sueing Locust.
What are your opinions about this thread?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Allow me to jump into the fray as a user and a dealer at one time.




I use a Channel Master Omni 50+ Antenna as the towers are located off at odd angles rather than in a line.


This antenna is routed through a n old Tivo Roamio OTA DVR, which gives me the capability to record some 30+ channels, along with Amazon Prime and Philo TV which gives me the channels we lost by getting rid of DirecTV.


I also have a Roku Ultra in play as it gives me another option for some free channels and Amazon Prime.


I may add Netflix in the future just for some movie variety.





No two ways about it if you want the major networks the best way is an outdoor antenna unless you're close to the towers and have a great indoor antenna (few and far between).


Of course all this *requires* a solid internet with good speeds above around 15 to 20 MB minimum (I use Spectrum because there is no other choice in my area).




The latest news from Tivo is that Channel Master has been given an exclusive deal with Tivo, so you can buy both the antenna and a Tivo from the same place.


Another good source for Tivo is Weakknees as they sell refurbished Roamio's with larger hard drives and lifetime service (no monthly or annual fees).. Roamio's no longer being sold new.




Any questions?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

rjordan393 said:


> Can you tell me what they are being sued for? I fail to see how they can be sued for transmitting free local tv unless the suit is coming from the greedy networks and the streaming services because their competition is giving away something for free.
> I think they will be laughed out of the courtroom.


Here:
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-u...at-streams-tv-channels-for-free-idUKKCN1UQ2FT


----------



## Aurneriel (Oct 11, 2021)

What do you use for streaming?


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I use roku and tubi. But when the skies are clear, I switch to the local channels, especially the movie channel 29-2 in my area. I enjoy the old movies featuring John Garfield, Humphrey Bogart, James Cagney and others.
I was a subscriber to "Locast" until they were shut down after they lost their case in a federal court. The case is now under appeal. There will be a 3 judge panel to decide if the original ruling will stick or overruled. If its overruled, it will open the door for other startups to transmit copyrighted movies for free. After all, one can go to a library to read copyrighted books for free. So I fail to see what the difference is in free copyrighted movies and free copyrighted books,


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm probably an odd ball, but I cut the cable and put an antenna in the attic. It pulls in 60+ stations that are clear including local news etc. I also have Roku on the TV's at it gives me way more stuff to watch than I want. But we don't watch much TV usually. We had cable TV, internet and phone in a package with Spectrum and the bill got up to 281.00 a month without any on demand purchases. Most of our TV's were smart Roku TV's anyway. Our cable bill for internet only is 97.99 a month. I feel stupid for not making the change sooner.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

rjordan393 said:


> I wonder if the courts decision if goes against Locust, what re-percussions may occur such as:
> What will happen to our free librarys? After all, they are providing free information when they loan out copyrighted books and it cost the borrowers nothing. Is there a difference between them and Locust who transmit copyrighted material over the net?
> It all boils down that Locast is not paying tribute to the big four and they are pissed off about it. Well I say thats too bad, what a bunch of jerks.
> There are many people who cannot get good reception on their local tv channels and Locast corrects that problem. Then there are many people that get good reception and it cost them nothing. So I still fail to see any justification of the big four sueing Locust.
> What are your opinions about this thread?


Update:
Locast is done, lost in Court.Look it up yourself, I'm too lazy to provide the link.😜


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I did a search on "Locast" and the latest information is that the decision is under appeal. Please show that link that shows the appeal has been rejected. Anyway, I am preparing myself to cancel my internet service if I do not like the standard price I will have to pay in 2023 when My discount runs out. Right now I am paying Comcast $40.00 per month for internet. Mike Milan's Internet bill is or was $97.00 per month. Maybe he bought all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

rjordan393 said:


> I did a search on "Locast" and the latest information is that the decision is under appeal. Please show that link that shows the appeal has been rejected. Anyway, I am preparing myself to cancel my internet service if I do not like the standard price I will have to pay in 2023 when My discount runs out. Right now I am paying Comcast $40.00 per month for internet. Mike Milan's Internet bill is or was $97.00 per month. Maybe he bought all the bells and whistles.


Internet only (200 MB) is 79.99 in this market.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

When using an antenna in a window, try using without an amplifier which can actually ruin the signal at times.
IF, you get a decent over the air signal, and want your own cheap DVR, check out the iView products, such as:



Amazon.com



Antenna Signal Prediction There other similar sites.

Streaming services: see Tom's Guide for opinion.









The best streaming services in 2022


Our picks for the best streaming services and cable alternatives for those considering cord cutting




www.tomsguide.com





Decent free channel listings:

titantv.com


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

rjordan393 said:


> I did a search on "Locast" and the latest information is that the decision is under appeal. Please show that link that shows the appeal has been rejected. Anyway, I am preparing myself to cancel my internet service if I do not like the standard price I will have to pay in 2023 when My discount runs out. Right now I am paying Comcast $40.00 per month for internet. Mike Milan's Internet bill is or was $97.00 per month. Maybe he bought all the bells and whistles.


Ok, then here it looks like Locast is *permanently shut down*.








Locast’s free TV service ordered to shut down permanently after copyright loss


Locast must decide whether to appeal as ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC win copyright case.




arstechnica.com


----------



## Garuda (11 mo ago)

This is the big problem of a very large number of services - a huge amount of advertising, which simply irritates the subscribers of this service with its obsession. I understand that without advertising contracts, this service would not be viable, but people do not want to pay money to watch constant advertising. That's why I decided to connect the iptv trial for myself. Now I can not worry about the fact that there will be a large amount of advertising and I can be sure that I will be able to watch something interesting at absolutely any time.


----------

